# Rocky River Migration and Report



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

*Figured I would add a report in here so I can comment on river conditions without starting a new thread for each outing.*


Ok, at this point the fish are starting to spread out. What I want to find out is how far can these guys truly go into the East and West branches of the river in a typical season?

I plan on fishing different locations this year and hope to get an idea on some further upstream spawn locations. I have personally only caught them in the main branch but I know if the water is high, they will go for it.

I can't see them getting much further than devil's hill in the East and water street in the West but I have heard of catches past those locations. I am looking to share some dialogue on this subject, not looking to find honey holes. I am mostly curious to know if these fish attempt or are able to make it back to the areas where they are stocked.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

They're stocked near the mouth so wouldn't have to travel too far to go back to their original location. You're right about the east, too many waterfalls with shallow water at the bottom to get over. Water street isn't an obstacle during high water, especially on the west side. The next two falls in Olmsted Falls/Township aren't that hard to jump as well. So, they can an do go as far as they want to swim = Medina area. Unfortunate part is that most of the shoreline and bottom is private above the water street park in the west branch. Used to have success between Bagley and Sprague roads many years ago, before folks started posting the no trespassing signs. Fish are probably spread out too much to concentrate above Sprague road unless you can find an obstruction or see fish in the spring.


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

Thanks for the clarification. I assumed that the trout mentioned being released far south we're steelhead. My mistake.









Anyhow, it is a unfortunate that most of the West branch is on private property.


----------



## MadMax1 (Aug 27, 2012)

I've had some huge days on the east branch in February March and April. A lot of those runs are shallow shale, but if you time it out right during high-water and you put your time & Hiking to find the tip of the spear you're in for a pretty big day. I feel like the fish group up and run it in the high water and drop back to other parts of the river when it starts to clear. Chartreuse egg patterns w flash and a white blood dot always works in the mucky water for me. 

One thing I love about steelhead fishing is each season it seems like you find more opportunities to fish during high water. As I've become more experienced, I find more opportunities on days where years ago id have taken one look at the river and turned around and go home.


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

I've caught them as far South as Valley city on the West branch.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

CaptainFishpond said:


> Thanks for the clarification. I assumed that the trout mentioned being released far south we're steelhead. My mistake.
> 
> Anyhow, it is a unfortunate that most of the West branch is on private property.


Those aren't the steelhead strain but do often make it downstream and to the big lake. I have caught the golden rainbows stocked in Hinkley lake by the state in the lower portion of the river following the first rain after a stocking. The stocked rainbows that make it downstream before being caught or baking in the warm summer temps may show up on the end of someone's line years later as a "steelhead that doesn't look like others I have caught".


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

Is there enough info to know why the fish choose to spawn where they do and if the same fish will spawn in the same area each year?


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

CaptainFishpond said:


> Is there enough info to know why the fish choose to spawn where they do and if the same fish will spawn in the same area each year?


The fish will spawn on gravel deposits in the rivers. You'll find spawners in the same locations every year unless there is a drastic change in the river and the gravel gets washed out. Steelhead live 4-7 years, and only spawn once or twice in their lives


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Steelhead rarely if ever run in back to back seasons. If they are fortunate enough to live through a spawning migration, they usually spend another season or two in the lake before returning as a toad in the 30” + range


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

Thank you for the information guys.


----------



## PaddleFish (Aug 21, 2017)

It is my understanding that steelhead stocked into our streams do not strongly imprint to those streams, and thus may run whichever stream they are closest to, (why unstocked streams still can get runs of Steelhead and why Ohio benefits from stray PA fish in our waters). So if a fish makes additional spawning runs, I don't believe it will necessarily be to the same stream it spawned in before.


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

Figured I would add a report in here so I can comment on river conditions without starting a new thread for each outing.

Today (12/10) hit a few spots. Went North of rockcliff and it was totally iced over. Headed down near the ranger station and a few holes were opened up. Water super clear and slow. Landed one nice looking male.


----------



## Fish Commish (Sep 8, 2006)

Capt;

Nice steelhead, gotta love the snow! Yes the cold night temps have changed the river from perfect water conditions to nearly unfishable in three days. Now we need a good rain and thaw to get some more fish up the river.


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

Thanks Commish, was super happy to pull one in after thinking a skunk was coming. We need a rain again for sure, a nice heavy one.


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

As you could imagine, Rocky is pretty locked up. Hopefully this weather breaks the ice up sooner than later.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Rivers will get blown out wed and Thursday when it hits 50 with all of the snow. But by the time it comes down to a fishable level it may freeze again if the forecast holds.


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

Open as ef, but unfishable... Kinda.

I had to try. I was fiending pretty bad.


----------



## Lukethepainter (Nov 21, 2016)

Ive been laid off this week going crazy. Final have the time to fish when I want, and the rivers are locked up. Im off so I dont have the money to take dummy drives to the rivers to see how they are. My question is when do you think i can find some open water with fish? With a warm up coming i was hoping to be on with some chrome by mon tue, what do you think?


----------



## kimber1911pilot (Apr 12, 2016)

I wouldn’t count on seeing any fishable open water for another week at least. Warmup is bringing rain and a blowout. Hopefully it stays warm enough after this one to prevent a total freeze for the rest of the season.


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

Yeah, sadly looks like its gonna take a while. I'll still occasionally go when the water is fast and dirty. Never catch anything, but whatever, beter than not fishing.

Got an auger Luke? If so, hit up some ponds while the ice is still thick


----------

